# Higdon Decoys vs Green Head Gear FB Canadas



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, We all know that the FOOTs are the best FB decoy that you can get and I do understand that you get what you pay for but what if big foot did not exist? Which one would you go with GHG or Higdon in FB's??

MOJO


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I have eight dozen Higdon's and I don't have any problem with them. They are twenty seven dollar's cheaper than bigfoots per four. They decoy just as well to mine than to my buddy who has bigfoots. The big thing is the 3-D image. Don't get me wrong durability is great to and the paint jobs can be important also but for the money Higdon was my choice.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Best decoy on the market today is the GHG without exception. For the price you can't beat the detail and the life-like positions. I am using full bodies and also their shells. Had geese landing in them last year it was awesome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

I have quite a few Higdons that are holding up pretty well, although not as well as bigfoots. You ask a tough question here. What would you rather prefer is the real question. Decoy's with little maintenance(Higdin) or the decoys with more realismbut ****ty paint(Zink's)??


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I think the GHG got a bad rap with the bad paint. There were very few problems with last years duck decoys. I had a couple dozen mallard decoys rolling around in the bag this fall and they still look good. I really haven't heard of much problems with the fullbodies though. Have you ever applied the "scratch" test to any other decoys? There are others that can have paint problems as well, even the mighty big foot. Just about every Carry Lite that I have seen that is over two years old looks black or very dull in color. I am pretty sure they have most of their paint problems fixed, and in my opinion they make a damn fine looking decoy. I will be running the fullbodies in my spread next year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

Are you crazy??? :eyeroll: All of my friends, including myself have bought the GHG Hot Buys out of Cabelas and Gander Mountain. You throw the floating duck decoys out of the bag and watch the paint fly off of them!!! I've handled almost every brand of decoy out there, gave every single one the scratch test cause I don't wanna waste my money. There's a lot of good decoys out there that have different poses, diferent body shapes and sizes, etc. GHG makes a good body posture and that's it. Also,they offer their decoys at a resonable price, hopefully other decoy manufacturers will follow. 8)


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you know what you just said. First you said GHG decoys are bad because the paint flies off, then you tell us they are good and you hope other decoy manufacturers will follow them. After reading your other posts all I can say is wow.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :withstupid:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I dont think a goose can see the difference between higdon FB and GHG FB...this is ridiculous...i like to have great looking dekes cause i can be pround of em,but in fact i use shells and some FB and the geese land in the decoys the same with BF or Carrylite shells...compagnies know how to attract customers...from my point of view,good calling is by far the biggest factor in waterfowl hunting...a great caller can put birds in range with coke bottle...a guy who cannot call properly even if he have BF decoys will shot some birds,in most case he will not shoot as many as the other guys...Id rather have a dozen shells with a call than 3 dozen Of any kind without a call...I realised that last year...i put maybe 200 hours during the off season on my calls and all i can say is woowwww.I have shot birds in a grass field,shot my limit 3 time in the same week in that field,i have never seen a birds in that field in two years...and i dont have alot of decoys only 3 doz shells and a doz BF and 1 doz homemade silos...Ok just my opinion im not bashing anyone!!!and im not looking to argue :beer: :withstupid:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Man, you must be retarded. :eyeroll: I Did Not say that the decoys are great and awesome. I said they have nice poses that are different, just like GnH has that greeter style fullbody that looks like it's honking towards the sky at incoming geese. Also, they are cheap, hopefully other decoy manufacturers will start lowering their prices due to competition.

Try handling these decoys and decide for yourself, I'll just say that until they STOP spraying their molds with non adhesive to prevent the plastic from sticking to the form, the paint problem will never be solved!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I stand corrected #1. What the hell would I know, after all you wouldn't be #1 if you knew more than everyone else. Is there anything else I have been wrong about lately? I would really like to know.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: ..... Burned


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, burned huh??? You really know your stuff. Too bad I don't know anything, huh??? I just may be a ******, but we'll see what you think after one full season. :lol: Burned and put in my place, huh?? :lol:


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I got 8 of the Higdon FBs last season and the paint was literally falling off the heads. But I e-mailed Higdon, complete with pictures of the heads, and got a reply from Ben Higdon himself. He explained about manufacturing problems on the early lots. They quickly shipped me all new heads, which I had in time for the next hunt. I haven't had any problem since then. I think the biggest problem with all of them is that all plastic molding uses some type of mold release agent. If they don't get that cleaned off well before they paint, there will be paint problems.

So you can endlessly debate between brands here, but let the manufacturer know if you're not pleased. see if they make things right and then make your own decisions.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

#1, were you abused as a child?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

#1toolshed


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

haha :lol: :toofunny:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAAHA. :lol: :lol:


----------

